# Whats everyones opinion of dither fish?



## Ahab (Jan 20, 2010)

I believe dither is the correct term! I recently added about 10 danio to my yellow lab and demasoni tank and they are doing great! They are fun to watch and stay at the top of the tank! From what I've gathered the danio are the most compatible because of their speed! Let me know what you guys and gals think!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## SoDakJeep (Mar 21, 2009)

I have two Bala Sharks in mine and they get along fine with my cichlids even my aurtraus doesn't bother them.


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

I have used a school of rainbows, and put my juvi rainbows in with female peacock tanks but my I tend to keep my show/male African tanks quite crowded so don't use dithers.

I use them in plec tanks. I guess the plecs come out figuring that if little fish are around then there are no big ones.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I find them handy and can often make for an added interest to many a tank. I've also had dither disasters... like Danios in with a Green Severum... yum yum!


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

you mean "dithasters" :lol:


----------



## Bearbear (May 8, 2010)

Any other fish good dithers aside from danios?
Have a mild aggression tank with yellow labs and peacocks. Figured now would be beat time to add dithers while the cichlids are still young.


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

You really should not need them, just have enough African cichlids in your tank. Is there a specific reason you think you need dither fish? How big is your tank and how many fish of each species and sex do you have?


----------



## ws812 (Apr 17, 2009)

we tried dithers, actually they were danios, in our jewel tank to keep him active. it was a massacre! he ate every one of them at about 1 a day. we finally got rid of him because he was just way to aggressive and wouldn't live with anything.


----------

